# Molly had a toy tantrum



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I had put all of Molly's toys away in her toy box. They were there for 2 seconds and then she had a major tantrum and took them all out and then just lied there in the middle of them.........it's almost like she did it on purpose to defy me She does the stangest stuff sometimes!

Also noticed lately her little chin hair is getting lighter and so is the fur on her nose and she still has her "quirky eye" so going to the vet next week to get that checked it's been bugging me for a while now! Hope it won't be anything and just another thing that makes her different!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Haha! Just making sure you know who those toys belong to. Smart girl. Love the picture.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Haha! Just making sure you know who those toys belong to. Smart girl. Love the picture.


I think maybe she knows I'm a neat freak and she just wants to be a slob ha! I wish I could train her to put them away when she is done with them. I often slip on some of them and end up with sprains or a sore foot Oh well at least she is cute and entertaining Her antlers are the worse I slip on those all the time cause they kind of blend with the floor!


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Daisy does it Daily its now turned into a bit of a game... every time one goes in she take one out... its great fun.... for 2 mins then its just frustrating! haha... ahhh cockapoo's and their strange ways.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha yep George is just the same the little monkey he's so funny he sits under the table watching me put the toys away then when I'm not looking he quietly takes them all out. When I ask him if he's done it he just looks so inicent haha


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, Renee! Molly lives up to her 'pocket rocket' nickname! I hope her eye is nothing to worry about.

I bought the same gumby toy, but liked it too much so it sits on my desk!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hilarious, you wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Is that a face or what. I love it. We need to bring her here. When I put the toys in the toys box it is like they died and went to heaven. These guys won't touch them again unless I go over and take them back out.
Her beard does look a bit lighter but she is as beautiful as ever. Jake is turning silver. I guess it just makes them special. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Oh, Renee! Molly lives up to her 'pocket rocket' nickname! I hope her eye is nothing to worry about.
> 
> I bought the same gumby toy, but liked it too much so it sits on my desk!


Ha! can't believe you kept gumby for yourself When she shakes it around sometimes it will slam on my leg and it hurts....gumby is dangerous


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Is that a face or what. I love it. We need to bring her here. When I put the toys in the toys box it is like they died and went to heaven. These guys won't touch them again unless I go over and take them back out.
> Her beard does look a bit lighter but she is as beautiful as ever. Jake is turning silver. I guess it just makes them special.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


She would go there and take everything out ha!! She even does it at other people's house if they have a doggie toy box She makes me laugh!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I think maybe she knows I'm a neat freak and she just wants to be a slob ha! I wish I could train her to put them away when she is done with them. I often slip on some of them and end up with sprains or a sore foot Oh well at least she is cute and entertaining Her antlers are the worse I slip on those all the time cause they kind of blend with the floor!


One of my friends noticed a picture and commented on how many toys they have because they are all over the family room. I realize that I now wear slippers and slide walk in that room because of them as I've stepped on their toys so many times. At least you try to keep it manageable. I gave up.


----------

